# 1st PDS National Discus Competition (Philippines)



## mujacko2002 (24 Sep 2008)

Mabuhay!

I would like to share with you the first ever Discus show in the Philippines. Please find details below and feel free to visit the site : http://www.pds.ph





click link to enlarge:
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk25 ... b_ads3.jpg
*September 25 bench in* and *September 28 bench out.*

Godbless everyone.


----------

